# TRAFFIC CAR CLUB ∙



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

THAT'S RIGHT! IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN, *TRAFFIC C.C.* IS THROWING OUR 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW ON NOV. 4 2007. THE LOCATION IS BEING WORKED OUT, IT WILL BE HELD IN THE RANCHO CUCAMONGA/ ONTARIO AREA. JUST TRING TO GET SOME FEED BACK, HOPEFULLY MANY WILL PLAN TO ATTEND.

_*FLYER COMING SOON!*_


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

cmon now...... U already Know!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

what it do TRAFFIC LAC?? 


might haveto take a stroll out the IE to check this one out.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

HOW ABOUT GOING OLD SCHOOL AND HAVE IT AT PALAMARES PARK IN POMONA! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :nicoderm: :yes: uffin:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Sep 10 2007, 06:42 PM~8761021
> *THAT'S RIGHT!  IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN, TRAFFIC C.C. IS THROWING OUR 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW ON NOV. 4 2007.  THE LOCATION IS BEING WORKED OUT, IT WILL BE HELD IN THE RANCHO CUCAMONGA/ ONTARIO AREA.  JUST TRING TO GET SOME FEED BACK, HOPEFULLY MANY WILL PLAN TO ATTEND.
> 
> FLYER COMING SOON!
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Sep 10 2007, 08:31 PM~8762038
> *cmon now...... U already Know!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THAT'S RIGHT!  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Sep 10 2007, 05:42 PM~8761021
> *THAT'S RIGHT!  IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN, TRAFFIC C.C. IS THROWING OUR 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW ON NOV. 4 2007.  THE LOCATION IS BEING WORKED OUT, IT WILL BE HELD IN THE RANCHO CUCAMONGA/ ONTARIO AREA.  JUST TRING TO GET SOME FEED BACK, HOPEFULLY MANY WILL PLAN TO ATTEND.
> 
> FLYER COMING SOON!
> *



Wherever you have it ELUSIVE C.C. will be there. We had a great time last year.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 10 2007, 10:35 PM~8763245
> *what it do TRAFFIC LAC??
> might haveto take a stroll out the IE to check this one out.
> *


I RECOMMEND YOU ROLL, LAST YEAR WAS OFF THE HOOK. I WOULDN'T MIND CHECKING OUT THE G-HOUSE TAMBIEN :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 11 2007, 12:22 PM~8766733
> *HOW ABOUT GOING OLD SCHOOL AND HAVE IT AT PALAMARES PARK IN POMONA! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :werd:  :nicoderm:  :yes:  uffin:
> *


THAT WOULD BE PRETTY COOL TOO, BUT IT'S GONNA BE TOWARD THE ONTARIO AREA.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Sep 11 2007, 12:45 PM~8766907
> *:cheesy:
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJ77MC_@Sep 11 2007, 06:35 PM~8769455
> *Wherever you have it ELUSIVE C.C. will be there.  We had a great time last year.
> *


GRACIAS FOR THE SUPPORT, GLAD YOU ENJOYED LAST YEAR. THIS YEAR CAN ONLY BE THAT MUCH BETTER!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I hope that not the week I am in Canada....

I had a blast last year, and really want to be there this year....


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 11 2007, 08:03 PM~8770272
> *I hope that not the week I am in Canada....
> 
> I had a blast last year, and really want to be there this year....
> *


NOVEMBER 4TH, COME ON YOU CAN GO TO CANADA ANYTIME, THIS OUR 2ND ANNUAL. :biggrin:  I HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT :yes:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Sep 11 2007, 08:27 PM~8770483
> *NOVEMBER 4TH, COME ON YOU CAN GO TO CANADA ANYTIME, THIS OUR 2ND ANNUAL. :biggrin:   I HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT :yes:
> *


It's a damm dealer meeting and it is a set date, but I think it going to be the following weekend....

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 11 2007, 08:41 PM~8770619
> *It's a damm dealer meeting and it is a set date, but I think it going to be the following weekend....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 WELL HOPEFULLY YOU CAN MAKE IT OUT


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: YA BABY BABY! CANT WAITE!!!


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

you know tradition will be there.!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sixfourjoe (Jun 26, 2007)

Count on Trucha Car Club for support. Keep us posted...

Joe-Trucha CC


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Sep 11 2007, 07:44 PM~8770103
> *I RECOMMEND YOU ROLL, LAST YEAR WAS OFF THE HOOK.  I WOULDN'T MIND CHECKING OUT THE G-HOUSE TAMBIEN :biggrin:
> *


ill talk to some homies and see if they wanna roll out there with me.  ill let you know bro.


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 11 2007, 09:48 PM~8771339
> *ill talk to some homies and see if they wanna roll out there with me.  ill let you know bro.
> *


WHERE U GUYS COMING FROM?


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Sep 11 2007, 11:00 PM~8771755
> *WHERE U GUYS COMING FROM?
> *


from the modesto area


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 12 2007, 07:57 AM~8773240
> *from the modesto area
> *


dam thats a lil road trtip right there well hope u guys can make it down!


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Sep 11 2007, 09:36 PM~8771226
> *you know tradition will be there.!! :thumbsup:
> *


ya thats what im talking about! :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixfourjoe_@Sep 11 2007, 09:46 PM~8771319
> *Count on Trucha Car Club for support.  Keep us posted...
> 
> Joe-Trucha CC
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

<--------- :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

there is a NICE park on baseline/carnelian in rancho cucamonga. lots of parking spots, bbq's, a pond, lots of grass. it's called RED HILL PARK. you guys should check it out. ur show is on sunday, so i'll be goin for sure!!

hey traffic-lac, congrats on the best lowrider trophy at duke's burgers...clean caddy. i was the one with the orange bike behind you that won best bike.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Sep 11 2007, 09:36 PM~8771226
> *you know tradition will be there.!! :thumbsup:
> *


THAT'S RIGHT CHEMO :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixfourjoe_@Sep 11 2007, 09:46 PM~8771319
> *Count on Trucha Car Club for support.  Keep us posted...
> 
> Joe-Trucha CC
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Sep 11 2007, 09:48 PM~8771339
> *ill talk to some homies and see if they wanna roll out there with me.  ill let you know bro.
> *


THAT WOULD BE FIRME IF YOU GUYS MADE THE TRIP. :yes:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 12 2007, 01:53 PM~8775752
> *there is a NICE park on baseline/carnelian in rancho cucamonga. lots of parking spots, bbq's, a pond, lots of grass. it's called RED HILL PARK. you guys should check it out. ur show is on sunday, so i'll be goin for sure!!
> 
> hey traffic-lac, congrats on the best lowrider trophy at duke's burgers...clean caddy. i was the one with the orange bike behind you that won best bike.
> *


YEAH WE HAVE OUR MEETINGS AT RED HILL PARK. THANKS FOR THE CONGRATS, YOUR BIKE IS REAL NICE TOO, STILL RIDEABLE NOT LIKE MOST BIKES NOWADAYS. :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin:  TTT!


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

YOU NO TRAFFIC AZ CHAPTER WILL BE THERE REP FOR THE TRAFFIC FAMILIA


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Sep 12 2007, 05:14 PM~8777170
> *YOU NO TRAFFIC AZ CHAPTER WILL BE THERE REP FOR THE TRAFFIC FAMILIA
> *


HELL YA! CANT WAITE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

YOU GUYS THINK IT'S A PERFECT TIME TO INVITE ALL THE TRAFFIC CHAPTERS TO GET MORE AQAINTED LIKE A REUNION OF SOME SORT?  THAT'LL BE COOL. uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Sep 12 2007, 05:14 PM~8777170
> *YOU NO TRAFFIC AZ CHAPTER WILL BE THERE REP FOR THE TRAFFIC FAMILIA
> *


  THAT'S RIGHT I WAS HOPING YOU GUYS WOULD ROLL OUT! :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 12 2007, 09:03 PM~8778773
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

I WILL BE THERE AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2007, 09:53 PM~8779248
> *I WILL BE THERE AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 12 2007, 07:15 PM~8777983
> *YOU GUYS THINK IT'S A PERFECT TIME TO INVITE ALL THE TRAFFIC CHAPTERS TO GET MORE AQAINTED LIKE A REUNION OF SOME SORT?  THAT'LL BE COOL. uffin:
> *



THATS A GOOD IDEA :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 12 2007, 09:53 PM~8779248
> *I WILL BE THERE AGAIN :biggrin:
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 12 2007, 07:15 PM~8777983
> *YOU GUYS THINK IT'S A PERFECT TIME TO INVITE ALL THE TRAFFIC CHAPTERS TO GET MORE AQAINTED LIKE A REUNION OF SOME SORT?  THAT'LL BE COOL. uffin:
> *


HELL YEAH THAT WOULD BE GREAT!! HEY MEMO MAYBE SOMEONE SHOULD TRY AND GET A HOLD OF THEM GUYS FROM SAN DIEGO THE ONES THAT HAVE A DIFFERENT PLAQUE THEN US..


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Sep 13 2007, 05:18 PM~8785428
> *HELL YEAH THAT WOULD BE GREAT!! HEY MEMO MAYBE SOMEONE SHOULD TRY AND GET A HOLD OF THEM GUYS FROM SAN DIEGO THE ONES THAT HAVE A DIFFERENT PLAQUE THEN US..
> *


 I'LL TRY IT, AND SEE WHAT THEY SAY :dunno:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

U CAN DO IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT! :biggrin: :cheesy: :yes: :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Sep 13 2007, 06:18 PM~8785428
> *HELL YEAH THAT WOULD BE GREAT!! HEY MEMO MAYBE SOMEONE SHOULD TRY AND GET A HOLD OF THEM GUYS FROM SAN DIEGO THE ONES THAT HAVE A DIFFERENT PLAQUE THEN US..
> *


ALSO YOU CAN TRY TO OPEN THE INVITATION TO ANY MISSING IN ACTION FORMER TRAFFIC {LOST SOULS} OUT THERE THAT'S STILL REPRESENTING THE O.G. TRAFFIC PLAQUES. IF YOU GUYS DECIDE TO HAVE YOUR SHOW AT THE PARK YOU HAVE YOUR MEETINGS IN RANCHO CUCAMUNGA IT'LL BE COOL TO USE THE GRASS AREA FOR MORE CAR PLACEMENT IF ALLOWED WITH THE PARKING PLUS UTILIZE THAT STAGE IN THE PARK FOR LIVE ENTERTAINMENT AND TROPHY PRESENTATIONS! THAT'LL START SOME {TRAFFIC}!:biggrin:  :cheesy: :yes: :nicoderm: :werd:  uffin: :worship: uffin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 14 2007, 12:32 AM~8788425
> *ALSO YOU CAN TRY TO OPEN THE INVITATION TO ANY MISSING IN ACTION FORMER TRAFFIC {LOST SOULS} OUT THERE THAT'S STILL REPRESENTING THE O.G. TRAFFIC PLAQUES. IF YOU GUYS DECIDE TO HAVE YOUR SHOW AT THE PARK YOU HAVE YOUR MEETINGS IN RANCHO CUCAMUNGA IT'LL BE COOL TO USE THE GRASS AREA FOR MORE CAR PLACEMENT IF ALLOWED WITH THE PARKING PLUS UTILIZE THAT STAGE IN THE PARK FOR LIVE ENTERTAINMENT AND TROPHY PRESENTATIONS! THAT'LL START SOME {TRAFFIC}!:biggrin:    :cheesy:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:    uffin:  :worship:  uffin:
> *


jrocks a gay imposter!


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Can't wait, last year was a great turnout. So, Bring those rides out and SUPPORT Traffic cc this show is worth your time and gas! TTT for the fellas from Traffic CC


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

go to work mikey.... i see you :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Sep 14 2007, 09:24 AM~8790075
> *Can't wait, last year was a great turnout. So, Bring those rides out and SUPPORT Traffic cc this show is worth your time and gas! TTT for the fellas from Traffic CC
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 14 2007, 12:32 AM~8788425
> *ALSO YOU CAN TRY TO OPEN THE INVITATION TO ANY MISSING IN ACTION FORMER TRAFFIC {LOST SOULS} OUT THERE THAT'S STILL REPRESENTING THE O.G. TRAFFIC PLAQUES. IF YOU GUYS DECIDE TO HAVE YOUR SHOW AT THE PARK YOU HAVE YOUR MEETINGS IN RANCHO CUCAMUNGA IT'LL BE COOL TO USE THE GRASS AREA FOR MORE CAR PLACEMENT IF ALLOWED WITH THE PARKING PLUS UTILIZE THAT STAGE IN THE PARK FOR LIVE ENTERTAINMENT AND TROPHY PRESENTATIONS! THAT'LL START SOME {TRAFFIC}!:biggrin:    :cheesy:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :werd:    uffin:  :worship:  uffin:
> *



WHAT DO U MEAN PUT IT ON THE FLYER OR WHAT HOW OULD U DO SUMTHIGN LIKE THAT???


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Sep 12 2007, 03:21 PM~8776813
> *YEAH WE HAVE OUR MEETINGS AT RED HILL PARK.  THANKS FOR THE CONGRATS, YOUR BIKE IS REAL NICE TOO, STILL RIDEABLE NOT LIKE MOST BIKES NOWADAYS. :biggrin:
> *


thanks :thumbsup: i'll be down there for sure!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Sep 15 2007, 02:44 PM~8797527
> *thanks :thumbsup: i'll be down there for sure!!
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

*TTT! *:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin: WE'RE WORKING ON OUR PERMITS BEFORE WE CAN POST OUR LOCATION  WE ARE ALSO LOOKING FOR VENDORS, HIT ME UP FOR DETAILS. :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 2COOL (Sep 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 14 2007, 09:01 AM~8789933
> *jrocks a gay imposter!
> *


WHAT'S UP TRAFFIC. JUST WANT CONGRAT YOU GUYS GETTING BACK TOGETHER AND SECOND ANNUAL SHOW. MUCH WISHES ON A EVEN MORE SUCCESSFUL SHOW FOR YOU GUYS. OH A LITTLE FOOT NOTE THERE'S A GUY FROM RYDERZ CAR CLUB DISTURBING PEOPLE POSTS PUTTIN HATE TO WHOM EVER SO PLEASE DISREGARD THIS GUY IF YOU HERE FROM HIM AGAIN. JUST SO YOU KNOW JAMES ALREADY CALLED HIM OUT ON THAT SHIT AND HOMEBOY "BIG BEN" DIDN'T ANSWER UP ON JAMES. ANY WAY AGAIN MUCH SUCCESSS TO YOU GUYS {TRAFFIC}. :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2COOL_@Sep 17 2007, 10:30 PM~8814016
> *WHAT'S UP TRAFFIC. JUST WANT CONGRAT YOU GUYS GETTING BACK TOGETHER AND SECOND ANNUAL SHOW. MUCH WISHES ON A EVEN MORE SUCCESSFUL SHOW FOR YOU GUYS. OH A LITTLE FOOT NOTE THERE'S A GUY FROM RYDERZ CAR CLUB DISTURBING PEOPLE POSTS PUTTIN HATE TO WHOM EVER SO PLEASE DISREGARD THIS GUY IF YOU HERE FROM HIM AGAIN. JUST SO YOU KNOW JAMES ALREADY CALLED HIM OUT ON THAT SHIT AND HOMEBOY "BIG BEN" DIDN'T ANSWER UP ON JAMES. ANY WAY AGAIN MUCH SUCCESSS TO YOU GUYS {TRAFFIC}. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Sep 17 2007, 05:13 PM~8811321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

Would need a flyer to show my car club and book the date to support you guys.

Hopefully to see you guys at our cruise nite on October 20, 2007

View our website for the flyer and view some pictures that were taken at different cruise nites and car shows.

http://www.antiquestyle.org/


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTIQUESTYLECC_@Sep 19 2007, 04:42 PM~8827032
> *Would need a flyer to show my car club and book the date to support you guys.
> 
> Hopefully to see you guys at our cruise nite on October 20, 2007
> ...


  HOPEFULLY WE CAN GET OUR FLYER BY THIS WEEKEND


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin: hno:  :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Congrats on you wins today at EPICS!!! See you next week at the GTG show!!
:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 23 2007, 08:47 PM~8855703
> *Congrats on you wins today at EPICS!!!  See you next week at the GTG show!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS, WE'LL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey Traffic,

Check out our website and you'll see new pictures from Epics Car Show. 

http://www.antiquestyle.org/


----------



## 1 SICK 87 (Oct 24, 2006)

WHATS UP MEMO U KNOW THE BIG M WILL BE THERE


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTIQUESTYLECC_@Sep 25 2007, 11:56 AM~8866977
> *Hey Traffic,
> 
> Check out our website and you'll see new pictures from Epics Car Show.
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PICS SEE U GUYS AT UR CRUISE NIGHT! :thumbsup:


----------



## infamous62 (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANTIQUESTYLECC_@Sep 25 2007, 11:56 AM~8866977
> *Hey Traffic,
> 
> Check out our website and you'll see new pictures from Epics Car Show.
> ...


props on you web site!saw your rides at NITE LIFE santa barbara show :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 SICK 87_@Sep 26 2007, 01:25 AM~8872051
> *WHATS UP MEMO U KNOW THE BIG M WILL BE THERE
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

Sup traffic thanks 4 viewing r site. Next time sign r guest book ... by the way whats up wit the flyer so i can reserve that day.....A R A T O 
TONY ANTIQUE STILO  
http://www.antiquestyle.org/


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANTIQUESTYLECC_@Sep 27 2007, 03:57 PM~8883371
> *Sup traffic thanks 4 viewing r site. Next time sign r guest book ...  by the way whats up wit the flyer so i can reserve that day.....A R A T O
> TONY ANTIQUE STILO
> http://www.antiquestyle.org/
> *


Hey Tony, don't wait for the flyer, just reserve the date... it's that easy :biggrin: 

You know you want to go!!!


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 27 2007, 04:37 PM~8883603
> *Hey Tony, don't wait for the flyer, just reserve the date...  it's that easy :biggrin:
> 
> You know you want to go!!!
> *


WELL, I HAVE TO SHOW IT TO ART AND THE REST OF MY MEMBERS. I'LL GO BUT I WOULD LIKE A FLYER TO SHOW. WE'LL SEE YOU IN 3 DAYS G2G. I'LL BE COMPETTING FOR UNDERCONSTRUCTION ...THE 1 WITH THE GRANDPRIX LOL :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

TRAFFIC,

SPOKE TO THE PRESIDENT OF OUR CLUB AND WE'LL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU GUYS ON 11-4-07. JUST LET US KNOW WHERE AND WHAT TIME.
SEE YOU GUYS ON SUNDAY AT G2G POMONA.  

THANX,
CHRISTY


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 26 2007, 10:13 PM~8878453
> *That is disrepectful, for an organization that want to promote peace and fairness, that is not the way to do it...
> 
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: TELL ME ABOUT IT! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

TTT! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTIQUESTYLECC_@Sep 27 2007, 05:04 PM~8883759
> *TRAFFIC,
> 
> SPOKE TO THE PRESIDENT OF OUR CLUB AND WE'LL BE THERE TO SUPPORT YOU GUYS ON 11-4-07. JUST LET US KNOW WHERE AND WHAT TIME.
> ...



 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

ELITE will be in the BUILDING!!! 



or Parking Lot.....

Or Park......

Or wherever u End up Throwing it at!!!!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I got an PM from NLRA, here it is:

"Hey Hommie,

No disrespect intended, you have the permissions to remove any post you don't agree with or appreciate from your post. I didn't even notice the fact that the days were the same. my bad playa. anyway I tried to delete my post from you post but did not have the permission. you should be able to do it from your control panel. the asociation have much love for all car enthusiast, if you and your club are interested in joining the association. please email me and I will send you the App, the rules and regulations have a sit down and chop it up. hey but on that post no disrespect intended.

Stay Up Traffic CC."


I let them know to edit the post and remove the image or if you want contact a MOD and have them remove it. I had Big Rich remove one for me on my post!!

They just did not notice it was the same date!!!


----------



## NLRAssociation (Sep 17, 2007)

Big Ups to Traffic CC No Disrespect Flyer Down.


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NLRAssociation_@Sep 27 2007, 11:18 PM~8886405
> *Big Ups to Traffic CC No Disrespect Flyer Down.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

clean up taken care of,,,,,,,good luck on show homies


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 28 2007, 09:20 AM~8888392
> *clean up taken care of,,,,,,,good luck on show homies
> *


Thanks Homie!!

Lets stay on topic... Who's rolling to the Traffic Show!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 28 2007, 09:20 AM~8888392
> *clean up taken care of,,,,,,,good luck on show homies
> *


  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 27 2007, 10:35 PM~8886128
> *I got an PM from NLRA, here it is:
> 
> "Hey Hommie,
> ...


THANKS FOR YOUR HELP ALEX :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NLRAssociation_@Sep 27 2007, 11:18 PM~8886405
> *Big Ups to Traffic CC No Disrespect Flyer Down.
> *


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

IN THE EARLY 90'S CHECK IT OUT MEMO! 

<img src=\'http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f91/GiO_66/TRAFFICJAMES1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f91/GiO_66/TRAFFICJAMES.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Here is all he info!!! Don't miss this show!!!!


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

Hey TRAFFIC, you know TRADITION CAR CLUB will be in the house, it's only 2 blocks from my house! :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 30 2007, 10:35 PM~8904521
> *Here is all he info!!!  Don't miss this show!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR POSTING THE FLYER, FINALLY THE LOCATIONS OUT, *OLD TOWN UPLAND*, HOPEFULLY EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT AND JOIN US. :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 30 2007, 10:35 PM~8904521
> *Here is all he info!!!  Don't miss this show!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Sep 30 2007, 10:58 PM~8904705
> *Hey TRAFFIC, you know TRADITION CAR CLUB will be in the house, it's only 2 blocks from my house! :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS! Finally I got the flyer :biggrin: 

Traffic,

We wanted to know if the car show is inside or outside?

Thanx,
Christy
http://www.antiquestyle.org/


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTIQUESTYLECC_@Oct 1 2007, 01:19 PM~8908366
> *YESSSSSSSSSSSSS! Finally I got the flyer :biggrin:
> 
> Traffic,
> ...


THE CAR SHOW WILL BE OUTDOORS, IN A NICE SHADY AREA :biggrin: THE CITY OF UPLAND WILL BE CLOSING DOWN 2 STREETS FOR THE SHOW


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 30 2007, 10:35 PM~8904521
> *Here is all he info!!!  Don't miss this show!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

WHATS UP TRAFFIC U KNOW I;LL BE THERE TO SUPPORT U GUYS


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Oct 1 2007, 09:55 PM~8912572
> *WHATS UP TRAFFIC U KNOW I;LL BE THERE TO SUPPORT U GUYS
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## lowlowgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

aright aright cant wait!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:  :nicoderm:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlowgirl_@Oct 3 2007, 07:28 AM~8922545
> *aright aright cant wait!!!!! :biggrin:  :cheesy:    :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup: who are u?


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

LOTS OF GOOD STUFF BEING RAFFLED OFF, MONEY PLUS TROPHY FOR MOST CLUB PARTICIPATION, NICE SHADY AREA, STREETS ARE BEING CLOSED OFF FOR THE SHOW, GOOD PARKING FOR SPECTATORS, ALL PERMITS IN LINE. WE HAVE THE BACKUP OF THE CITY SOME JOIN US. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

hno: hno: sounds good! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*THANKS FOR THE INVITE. BAJITO C.C. WILL BE THERE AGAIN... :biggrin: *


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Oct 6 2007, 07:56 PM~8945198
> *THANKS FOR THE INVITE.  BAJITO C.C. WILL BE THERE AGAIN... :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: LOOKING FOWARD TO SEEING YOU GUYS


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

SUM PIC'S FROM LAST YEARS TARFFIC! SHOW


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Oct 7 2007, 02:33 PM~8948024
> * SUM PIC'S FROM LAST YEARS TRAFFIC! SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

DAM I REMERBER WHEN TRAFFIC AND ROLLERZ USE TO BEEF IN HIGH SCHOOL


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

OPPS! REMEMBER


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Oct 8 2007, 08:32 PM~8956305
> *DAM I REMERBER WHEN TRAFFIC AND ROLLERZ USE TO BEEF IN HIGH SCHOOL
> *



NAW DOGG!! :nono: :nono: THAT BEEF IS DEAD! DNT BRING THAT UP AGAIN!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Oct 9 2007, 10:06 AM~8959807
> *NAW DOGG!! :nono:  :nono: THAT BEEF IS DEAD! DNT BRING THAT UP AGAIN!
> *


 :yes: :werd:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES67_@Oct 9 2007, 07:49 PM~8964590
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

TRAFFIC C.C. IS GOING TO TTMFT!


----------



## lowlowgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

*<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>HELL YEAH *</span>:biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlowgirl_@Oct 10 2007, 12:19 PM~8969472
> *<span style=\'font-family:Courier\'>HELL YEAH  </span>:biggrin:
> *


hahaha look at this girl right here thinkin she knows whats up haha jk! y u write it in green for!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## lowlowgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Oct 10 2007, 01:07 PM~8970286
> *hahaha look at this girl right here thinkin she knows whats up haha jk! y u write it in green for!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Oct 10 2007, 01:07 PM~8970286
> *hahaha look at this girl right here thinkin she knows whats up haha jk! y u write it in green for!
> *


 :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlowgirl_@Oct 11 2007, 08:43 AM~8976434
> *:biggrin:  :tongue:
> *


damn! i guess u wanted to talk to me huh! quoted me twice lol whats sup!


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey Traffic,

Just want to give you guys a friendly reminder to mark your calendars for Saturday, October 20, 2007 our cruise nite. I'll see everyone there!! :biggrin: 

http://www.antiquestyle.org/


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTIQUESTYLECC_@Oct 11 2007, 02:09 PM~8978651
> *Hey Traffic,
> 
> Just want to give you guys a friendly reminder to mark your calendars for Saturday, October 20, 2007 our cruise nite. I'll see everyone there!! :biggrin:
> ...


  LOOKING FORWARD TO IT! :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

TO DAY FELLS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A GOOD MOTHA FUCKIN DAY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Oct 8 2007, 08:32 PM~8956305
> *DAM I REMERBER WHEN TRAFFIC AND ROLLERZ USE TO BEEF IN HIGH SCHOOL
> *


LOL ME TOO :biggrin: 

THATS ALL OLD SCHOOL SHIT.....WERE ALL GROWN MEN NOW


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

ME AND MY SON WILL BE THERE SHOWING OUR SUPPORT


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 11 2007, 07:57 PM~8981648
> * LOOKING FORWARD TO IT!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Traffic :biggrin:


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

GET YOUR AREA SOME EXPOSURE...ON HARD IN DA PAINT... 

And all shops who need help wit promo holla.. 100% FREE PROMO

SUBMIT ALL VIDEO TAPES TO 

HARD IN DA PAINT
979 WEST COMPTON BLVD.
COMPTON , CA 90220
HARD IN DA PAINT VOL.5


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 12 2007, 09:03 AM~8984876
> *LOL ME TOO :biggrin:
> 
> THATS ALL OLD SCHOOL SHIT.....WERE ALL GROWN MEN NOW
> *



:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: im glad we both fell the sam way!


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

shit even when monarchs was around there was beef. funny shit now !since we are grown :nicoderm:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@Oct 12 2007, 10:55 AM~8985725
> *shit even when monarchs was around there was beef. funny shit now !since we are grown  :nicoderm:
> *


DAMB YOU SAID MONARCHS AT NORTH HIGH :biggrin: 


WHO ARE YOU? :cheesy:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 12 2007, 09:03 AM~8984876
> *LOL ME TOO :biggrin:
> 
> THATS ALL OLD SCHOOL SHIT.....WERE ALL GROWN MEN NOW
> *


 :werd: :yes:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 12 2007, 09:05 AM~8984890
> *ME AND MY SON WILL BE THERE SHOWING OUR SUPPORT
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 12 2007, 09:49 AM~8985194
> *GET YOUR AREA SOME EXPOSURE...ON HARD IN DA PAINT...
> 
> And all shops who need help wit promo holla.. 100% FREE PROMO
> ...


JUST ROLL TO THE SHOW AND GET SOME BOMB ASS FOOTAGE.


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: hno:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Oct 15 2007, 01:10 PM~9006175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Oct 15 2007, 01:10 PM~9006175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowlowgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Oct 15 2007, 12:10 PM~9006175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS OLD SKOOL


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlowgirl_@Oct 17 2007, 09:14 AM~9021498
> *DAMN THATS OLD SKOOL
> *


 :thumbsup: u dont know nothing about that! lol


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Hey. the place is on e 9th st between n palm ave & n laurel ave. never been there before hope to make it to this one homie.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Oct 17 2007, 11:36 AM~9022669
> *Hey. the place is on e 9th st between n palm ave & n laurel ave. never been there before hope to make it to this one homie.
> *


WHAT FREEWAY ARE HEADING FROM?

-FROM THE 10 EAST, EXIT *EUCLID AVE*, MAKE A LEFT, FOLLOW IT TO 9TH ST. AND MAKE A RIGHT AND YOU'RE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

*TTT!* :nicoderm:


----------



## lowlowgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Oct 17 2007, 09:25 AM~9022125
> *:thumbsup:  u dont know nothing about that! lol
> *


OH YEAH WE"LL SEE :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Oct 17 2007, 09:25 AM~9022125
> *:thumbsup:  u dont know nothing about that! lol
> *


OH YEAH WE"LL SEE :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 18 2007, 07:23 PM~9034155
> *:biggrin:
> *


ENOUGH FLIRTING :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 18 2007, 08:52 PM~9035377
> *ENOUGH FLIRTING :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA VERY FUNNY :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Oct 18 2007, 09:52 PM~9035377
> *ENOUGH FLIRTING :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

Counting the days for your show.....
http://www.antiquestyle.org/


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

Counting the days for your show.....
http://www.antiquestyle.org/


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

Counting the days for your show.....
http://www.antiquestyle.org/


----------



## lowlowgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 19 2007, 06:47 PM~9042410
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlowgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 22 2007, 07:56 AM~9056301
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks cool its nov. 4th? ima go watch


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTIQUESTYLECC_@Oct 21 2007, 10:36 AM~9050608
> *Counting the days for your show.....
> http://www.antiquestyle.org/
> *


hno: hno: hno:


----------



## lowlowgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Oct 22 2007, 08:56 AM~9056745
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Y YOU SCARD FOR? :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlowgirl_@Oct 23 2007, 08:38 AM~9064357
> *Y YOU SCARD FOR? :biggrin:
> *


who said i was scard???


----------



## byrds87 (Sep 30, 2006)

ttt connected cc will try to make the drive :biggrin: I really want 2 get my cutty out to the show


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT FOR THE TRAFFIC HOMIE'S....

DISTINGUISHED WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT....


----------



## lowlowgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Oct 23 2007, 11:31 AM~9066164
> *who said i was scard???
> *


well what is this for ? hno: hno: hno: ?!!!-jk


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by byrds87_@Oct 24 2007, 05:22 AM~9071453
> * ttt connected cc will try to make the drive :biggrin:  I really want 2 get my cutty out to the show
> *


WOULDN'T BE A BAD IDEA, YOUR CUTTYS OFF DA HOOK :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 24 2007, 06:01 AM~9071554
> *TTT FOR THE TRAFFIC HOMIE'S....
> 
> DISTINGUISHED WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT....
> *


I'M HOLDING YOU GUYS TO IT........ J/K :biggrin: LOOKING FOWARD TO SEEING YOU OUT THERE


----------



## mrgeez84 (Nov 21, 2003)

> *see ya there*


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrgeez84_@Oct 24 2007, 08:27 AM~9072134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

what kinda cars are gonna be there? hopefully bad ass cars like your guy's club. you guys got some clean rides


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlowgirl_@Oct 24 2007, 11:53 AM~9073553
> *what kinda cars are gonna be there? hopefully bad ass cars like your guy's club. you guys got some clean rides
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS, BUT EVRYONE IS WELCOME ALL KINDS OF CARS, TRUCKS, SUVS, MOTORCYLES, BIKES, ETC.......


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlowgirl_@Oct 24 2007, 11:53 AM~9073553
> *what kinda cars are gonna be there? hopefully bad ass cars like your guy's club. you guys got some clean rides
> *



foo u dont even know wtf your talkin about hahaha naw jk!


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey Traffic,

I put up some pics from our cruise nite including your group picture.........

See you guys at G2G on Saturday.......


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Waiting till after this SHow to Take the CuttDogg Apart!!!

U dont wanna Miss TRAFFIC's SHow..........

Im gonna be selling my SUmmer Heat Vol 1 Mixtape, and Summer HEat 2 Fresh out the Studio!!!(Shameless Plug)
Swing by the cutty and Copp 1......$5.00 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Oct 25 2007, 12:15 AM~9078918
> *Waiting till after this SHow to Take the CuttDogg Apart!!!
> 
> U dont wanna Miss TRAFFIC's SHow..........
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Oct 24 2007, 08:01 AM~9072030
> *I'M HOLDING YOU GUYS TO IT........ J/K</span> :biggrin:  LOOKING FOWARD TO SEEING YOU OUT THERE
> *





:biggrin: DON'T TRIP WE'LL BE THERE...  

<span style=\'color:blue\'>
TTT


----------



## ROLLER27 (Oct 23, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE INVITE. ROLLERZ ONLY- OC-2-IE WILL BE THERE.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 25 2007, 02:01 PM~9082760
> *:biggrin:  DON'T TRIP WE'LL BE THERE...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER27_@Oct 25 2007, 08:33 PM~9085737
> *THANKS FOR THE INVITE. ROLLERZ ONLY- OC-2-IE WILL BE THERE.
> *


  :thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Gangs to Grace will have a few cars there, I unfortunatly will not be there.. I will be out of the country, if you consider Canada out of the country. I thought the trip was the following week, but it is not....

Good luck on the show, my wife and her 50 and Gabe with his RM should be there!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 25 2007, 11:31 PM~9087000
> *Gangs to Grace will have a few cars there, I unfortunatly will not be there.. I will be out of the country, if you consider Canada out of the country.  I thought the trip was the following week, but it is not....
> 
> Good luck on the show, my wife and her 50 and Gabe with his RM should be there!!!
> *


  THANKS, EVERYTHING SHOULD GO SMOOTHLY  ........................ hno:


----------



## lowlowgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Oct 24 2007, 12:10 PM~9074139
> *foo u dont even know wtf your talkin about hahaha naw jk!
> *


Yeah you better be :biggrin: -jk-lol


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

BACK TO PAGE 1..... :biggrin:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: TTT!


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

What's up homies. Do U Let under constructions in the show.


----------



## koonmcs (Feb 19, 2007)

classified car club will be in the house


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Oct 29 2007, 01:30 PM~9107461
> *What's up homies. Do U Let under constructions in the show.
> *


 :yes: EVERYONE IS WELCOME HOMIE, COME ON DOWN


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by koonmcs_@Oct 29 2007, 04:32 PM~9108886
> *classified car club will be in the house
> *


 :thumbsup: HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

can't wait.......its suppose to be some nice ass weather this weekend :cheesy: TTT


----------



## lowlowgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

YOU GUYS READY FOR THE SHOW?!!! I CANT WAIT TO GO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## koonmcs (Feb 19, 2007)

WE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Oct 30 2007, 07:55 AM~9113031
> *can't wait.......its suppose to be some nice ass weather this weekend :cheesy: TTT
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## koonmcs (Feb 19, 2007)

is it going 2 be were the flyer said, or did the location change, hit me up!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by koonmcs_@Oct 30 2007, 05:35 PM~9117211
> *is it going 2 be were the flyer said, or did the location change, hit me up!
> *


 :dunno: NOTHINGS CHANGED, EVERYTHING STILL GOING AS PLANNED  
ANY QUESTIONS HIT ME UP 
MEMO (909)938-1714


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by koonmcs_@Oct 30 2007, 11:01 AM~9114316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

What's Up Memo. Suspects C.C 69 Sospecho will be there to support. :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

WOW IT SONDS LIKE ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE GONNA END UP GOING TO SHOW!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Oct 31 2007, 09:46 AM~9122337
> *What's Up Memo. Suspects C.C 69 Sospecho will be there to support. :thumbsup:
> *


THAT'S RIGHT HOMIE! IT'LL BE GOOD TO SEE YOU OUT THERE


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Oct 31 2007, 12:42 PM~9123936
> *WOW IT SONDS LIKE ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE GONNA END UP GOING TO SHOW!
> *


 hno:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lowlowgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Oct 31 2007, 11:42 AM~9123936
> *WOW IT SONDS LIKE ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE GONNA END UP GOING TO SHOW!
> *


Yeah im gonna be there 2


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 1 2007, 12:07 PM~9131268
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  ONLY A FEW MORE DAYS hno:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

BEER?


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Nov 1 2007, 04:35 PM~9133608
> *BEER?
> *


 :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 1 2007, 03:25 PM~9133515
> * ONLY A FEW MORE DAYS hno:
> *



Delegation LA -n- Pride CC will be there :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Nov 1 2007, 06:47 PM~9134446
> *Delegation LA -n- Pride CC will be there :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Oct 25 2007, 12:15 AM~9078918
> *Waiting till after this SHow to Take the CuttDogg Apart!!!
> 
> U dont wanna Miss TRAFFIC's SHow..........
> ...


Here it is!!! Holla at ya boy


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 1 2007, 08:41 PM~9135366
> *Here it is!!!  Holla at ya boy
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SHIT PUT ME DOWN FOR ONE OF THOSE! :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHATS UP MEMO, SAY HOMIE PAUL FROM OLD MEMORIES POSTED YOUR EVENT AS OF NOV 10TH ON HIS WEB PAGE,NOT THE 4TH ,PEEPS ARE GOIN TO BE     .


----------



## lowlowgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

GOOD LUCK WIT YOUR CAR SHOW HOPE ITS A GOOD TURN OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and ill be there 4 sure!!!   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

2 more days homies. see U there.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

yo.... Sunday Nov. 4th is the Date baby!!!!

Victor just scared the shit outta me... Said it was tomorrow :angry: 

SUnday its on and Poppin.....
Gonna be alot of Candy and Chrome!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE'S....SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY...


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Nov 1 2007, 11:01 PM~9136503
> *WHATS UP MEMO, SAY HOMIE PAUL FROM OLD MEMORIES POSTED YOUR EVENT AS OF NOV 10TH ON HIS WEB PAGE,NOT THE 4TH ,PEEPS ARE GOIN TO BE        .
> *


 :0 YOU KNOW WHAT I JUST LOOKED AT IT HOPEFULLY NO ONE GETS THE DATES MIXED UP


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlowgirl_@Nov 2 2007, 08:55 AM~9138475
> *GOOD LUCK WIT YOUR CAR SHOW HOPE ITS A GOOD TURN OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and ill be there 4 sure!!!     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Nov 2 2007, 09:48 AM~9138816
> *2 more days homies. see U there.
> *


 hno:


----------



## romanmolina (Nov 3, 2007)

last year was a sick show, will it be all low lows and trucks again, or will there be other rides too.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 2 2007, 10:22 AM~9139044
> *yo.... Sunday Nov. 4th is the Date baby!!!!
> 
> Victor just scared the shit outta me... Said it was tomorrow :angry:
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by romanmolina_@Nov 2 2007, 11:46 PM~9144513
> *last year was a sick show, will it be all low lows and trucks again, or will there be other rides too.
> *


WE'RE OPEN TO WHO EVER WANTS TO ROLL


----------



## OLDIES C.C. SGV (Sep 27, 2006)

OLDIES C.C SGV WILL BE THERE! :biggrin:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

just finished cleaning up the ride see you guys in a couple of hours :thumbsup: :


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

Old Town Upland is a nice spot. I'm gonna roll thru for a few minutes in my truck tommorow.


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

on my way down to walk through with my wifeee cant bring the 67 needs tires in front but i will be there kicking it :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

GREAT SHOW..I'M GLAD I MADE THE FAR ASS DRIVE.... :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

where is the pics, I'm stuck in Canada and really missed this show.


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

:biggrin: real good show great spot hopefully next year I will have my car there me and the members realy liked the show :thumbsup:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

Much love and respect for TRAFFIC CAR CLUB for throwing a hell of a show evryone had a good time and what a turnout you guys had it was awesome! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

*ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC CAR CLUB I WOULD LIKE TO THANK* ELITE, STYLE, TRUCHA, BALLERS INC, HIGH TIMES, 3CES FOR LIFE, GANGS TO GRACE, AZUSA CANYON CITY, REALITY, ROLLERZ ONLY, TRADITION, ANTIQUE STYLE, ROYAL IMAGE, SUSPECTS, HOOD LIFE, DUKES, ONTARIO CLASSICS, RAZA STYLE, CLASSIFIED, OLDIES, ROYAL FANTASIES, BLVD MEMORIES, EMPIRE CLASSICS, PRIDE, DISTINGUISHED, PHARAOHS, VIEJITOS, MAJESTICS, BRIDGETOWN OLDIES, FLAWLESS, GROUND PATROL AND ALL OTHER CLUBS I MAY HAVE FORGOTTEN AND ANY SOLO RIDERS :worship: . WITH OUT YOUR GUYS SUPPORT IT WOULD'VE BEEN NOTHING :tears: :biggrin: :thumbsup: *THANKS*


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 4 2007, 11:20 PM~9155608
> *ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC CAR CLUB I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ELITE, STYLE, TRUCHA, BALLERS INC, HIGH TIMES, 3CES FOR LIFE, GANGS TO GRACE, AZUSA CANYON CITY, REALITY, ROLLERZ ONLY, TRADITION, ANTIQUE STYLE, ROYAL IMAGE, SUSPECTS, HOOD LIFE, DUKES, ONTARIO CLASSICS, RAZA STYLE, CLASSIFIED, OLDIES, ROYAL FANTASIES, BLVD MEMORIES, EMPIRE CLASSICS, PRIDE, THANKS</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/10/web/2518000-2518999/2518906_25_full.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *





<span style=\'color:blue\'>TOLD YAH WE WOULD SHOW SUPPORT..... :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 4 2007, 11:20 PM~9155608
> *ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC CAR CLUB I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ELITE, STYLE, TRUCHA, BALLERS INC, HIGH TIMES, 3CES FOR LIFE, GANGS TO GRACE, AZUSA CANYON CITY, REALITY, ROLLERZ ONLY, TRADITION, ANTIQUE STYLE, ROYAL IMAGE, SUSPECTS, HOOD LIFE, DUKES, ONTARIO CLASSICS, RAZA STYLE, CLASSIFIED, OLDIES, ROYAL FANTASIES, BLVD MEMORIES, EMPIRE CLASSICS, PRIDE, DISTINGUISHED, PHARAOHS, VIEJITOS, MAJESTICS, BRIDGETOWN OLDIES, FLAWLESS, GROUND PATROL AND ALL OTHER CLUBS I MAY HAVE FORGOTTEN AND ANY SOLO RIDERS :worship: .  WITH OUT YOUR GUYS SUPPORT IT WOULD'VE BEEN NOTHING :tears:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: THANKS
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for having us...... Dope ass show, cant wait for the 3rd annual!!!


----------



## lowlowgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

HEY YOU GUYS CONGADULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE TURN OUT WAS GREAT AND CONGADULATIONS TO TRAFFICLAC FOR MOST DEDICATED MEMBER!!!!!!!!!!! BUT REALLY THE SHOW WAS THE BEST!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks had a great time talk about the perfect spot for a car show. :biggrin:


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

sup- traffic we at ANTIQUE STYLE had a firme time. thanks for the good turn out...there was a gang of cars and alot of peps kik azzzz show...
G-R-A-C-I-A-S see u guys on 1-26-08
tony !!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
http://www.antiquestyle.org/


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 4 2007, 11:20 PM~9155608
> *ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC CAR CLUB I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ELITE, STYLE, TRUCHA, BALLERS INC, HIGH TIMES, 3CES FOR LIFE, GANGS TO GRACE, AZUSA CANYON CITY, REALITY, ROLLERZ ONLY, TRADITION, ANTIQUE STYLE, ROYAL IMAGE, SUSPECTS, HOOD LIFE, DUKES, ONTARIO CLASSICS, RAZA STYLE, CLASSIFIED, OLDIES, ROYAL FANTASIES, BLVD MEMORIES, EMPIRE CLASSICS, PRIDE, DISTINGUISHED, PHARAOHS, VIEJITOS, MAJESTICS, BRIDGETOWN OLDIES, FLAWLESS, GROUND PATROL AND ALL OTHER CLUBS I MAY HAVE FORGOTTEN AND ANY SOLO RIDERS :worship: .  WITH OUT YOUR GUYS SUPPORT IT WOULD'VE BEEN NOTHING :tears:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: THANKS
> 
> 
> ...



SORRY AGAIN THAT I COULDNT MAKE IT TO SUM THING SO BIG FOR USE LIKE THAT!!   :uh: :tears:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

SORRY HOMIES I COULDNT MAKE IT WISH I COULD HAVE BEEN THERE


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Nov 4 2007, 11:41 PM~9155782
> *TOLD YAH WE WOULD SHOW SUPPORT..... :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 5 2007, 02:33 PM~9159909
> *  :biggrin:
> *


yo... Forgot to get ya the CD.... Next time for sure!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

HERES A COUPLE OF PICS FROM OUR SHOW, I DIDN'T GET TO MANY, I WAS KIND OF BUSY. THERE WAS ALOT OF NICE RIDES OUT THERE THOUGH.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 5 2007, 02:41 PM~9159956
> *yo... Forgot to get ya the CD.... Next time for sure!!
> *


 :0 DAMM I FORGOT :uh:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

My wife said it was a great show, thanks for having us out.. Thanks for keeping an eye on her while I was gone!! 

Can't wait for #3... Keep up the great job, Traffic CC doing big things again!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 5 2007, 08:02 AM~9156804
> *Thanks for having us...... Dope ass show, cant wait for the 3rd annual!!!
> *


 :uh: I THINK I CAN MY LEGS STILL HURT FROM ALL THAT WALKING :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlowgirl_@Nov 5 2007, 08:12 AM~9156855
> *HEY YOU GUYS CONGADULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE TURN OUT WAS GREAT AND CONGADULATIONS TO TRAFFICLAC FOR MOST DEDICATED MEMBER!!!!!!!!!!! BUT REALLY THE SHOW WAS THE BEST!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:        :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Nov 5 2007, 09:11 AM~9157202
> *Thanks had a great time talk about the perfect spot for a car show.  :biggrin:
> *


 THANKS FOR YOUR GUY'S SUPPORT YOU GUYS KNOW YOU CAN COUNT ON US FOR WHATEVER


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

THATS ALL THE PICS I HAVE, EVERYONE ELSE POST THEM UP!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTIQUESTYLECC_@Nov 5 2007, 09:54 AM~9157573
> *sup- traffic we at ANTIQUE STYLE had a firme time. thanks for the good turn  out...there was a gang of cars and alot of peps    kik azzzz  show...
> G-R-A-C-I-A-S  see u guys on  1-26-08
> tony !!!!!!!!    :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: THANKS ALOT TONY, I GLAD YOU GUYS ENJOYED THE SHOW THANKS FOR JOINING US :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MalibuLou_@Nov 4 2007, 08:48 PM~9154478
> *:biggrin:  real good show great spot hopefully next year I will have my car there me and the members realy liked the show :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Nov 5 2007, 10:35 AM~9157954
> *SORRY AGAIN THAT I COULDNT MAKE IT TO SUM THING SO BIG FOR USE LIKE THAT!!     :uh:  :tears:
> *


 :nicoderm: I KNOW I WAS WAITING FOR YOUR ASS TO SHOW FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 4 2007, 11:20 PM~9155608
> *ON BEHALF OF TRAFFIC CAR CLUB I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ELITE, STYLE, TRUCHA, BALLERS INC, HIGH TIMES, 3CES FOR LIFE, GANGS TO GRACE, AZUSA CANYON CITY, REALITY, ROLLERZ ONLY, TRADITION, ANTIQUE STYLE, ROYAL IMAGE, SUSPECTS, HOOD LIFE, DUKES, ONTARIO CLASSICS, RAZA STYLE, CLASSIFIED, OLDIES, ROYAL FANTASIES, BLVD MEMORIES, EMPIRE CLASSICS, PRIDE, DISTINGUISHED, PHARAOHS, VIEJITOS, MAJESTICS, BRIDGETOWN OLDIES, FLAWLESS, GROUND PATROL AND ALL OTHER CLUBS I MAY HAVE FORGOTTEN AND ANY SOLO RIDERS :worship: .  WITH OUT YOUR GUYS SUPPORT IT WOULD'VE BEEN NOTHING :tears:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: THANKS
> 
> 
> ...


Q'ONDA MEMO SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT BIG HOMIE BUT I HAD TO GO TO EL PASO FOR A FAMILY THING HOMIE  .......


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGBODY96_@Nov 5 2007, 03:18 PM~9160209
> *Q'ONDA MEMO SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT BIG HOMIE BUT I HAD TO GO TO EL PASO FOR A FAMILY THING HOMIE  .......
> *


  WE'RE PROABLY GONNA BE THROWING A BIG ASS PICNIC SOON :yes:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 5 2007, 03:20 PM~9160236
> * WE'RE PROABLY GONNA BE THROWING A BIG ASS PICNIC SOON  :yes:
> *


COOL HOMIE JUST LET ME NO  ........


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Traffic C.C. me & the famliy had a good time. Son was happy that he went up for his trophy. Memo CONGRATS on your PLAQUE homie. See U in DUKES. :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Nov 5 2007, 12:41 AM~9155782
> *TOLD YAH WE WOULD SHOW SUPPORT..... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Nov 5 2007, 04:16 PM~9160721
> *Thanks Traffic C.C. me & the famliy had a good time. Son was happy that he went up for his trophy. Memo CONGRATS on your PLAQUE homie. See U in DUKES. :thumbsup:
> *


GRACIAS ANGEL, C U THERE HOMIE


----------



## koonmcs (Feb 19, 2007)

WE HAD A GREAT TIME, MY FAMILY ENJOYED IT, SEE U NEXT YEAR WILL BE THERE AGIAN :biggrin: ILL SEE U GUYS AT THE CRUSING AT FONTANA :nicoderm:


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 5 2007, 03:18 PM~9160202
> *:nicoderm: I KNOW I WAS WAITING FOR YOUR ASS TO SHOW FOOL :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW DOGG I FELT STUPID BUT I DIDNT HAVE A RID U KNOW IF I DID I WOULD OF BEEN THERE!
I FELLT IT ON THE INSIDE THOUGH HAHAHA


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

i REALLY regret not showing the bike out there, some competiton. i took our 1 month old baby and my lady to stroll around...good turnout! i couldn't show because i had to see the inlaws, but when her mom was being a bitch i was saying to myself "shoulda showed the bike and stay all day"....fuckin in laws :angry: anyways, it was a good turnout, and i liked the flaked out 62 you guys had out there, i remember that car from '95, good to see it still rollin...if i only hit the lotto i'd buy it from him
good job, i'lll be there next year :thumbsup:


----------



## koonmcs (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks we had a great time at the show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

looked like a great show


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 5 2007, 02:42 PM~9159966
> *HERES A COUPLE OF PICS FROM OUR SHOW, I DIDN'T GET TO MANY, I WAS KIND OF BUSY.  THERE WAS ALOT OF NICE RIDES OUT THERE THOUGH.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

once again Bigg ups to TRAFFIC C.C.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

GREAT TURNOUT! ILL BE THERE AGAIN NEXT YEAR!
TTT FOR TRAFFIC CC!!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by koonmcs_@Nov 5 2007, 04:38 PM~9160919
> *WE HAD A GREAT TIME, MY FAMILY ENJOYED IT, SEE U NEXT YEAR WILL BE THERE AGIAN :biggrin: ILL SEE U GUYS AT THE CRUSING AT FONTANA :nicoderm:
> *


  YOU KNOW WE'LL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Nov 5 2007, 07:09 PM~9162407
> *looked like a great show
> *


 :yes: IT WAS HOMIE, WE HAD A LIL UNDER 200 CARS THERE ABOUT 195 :biggrin:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 5 2007, 02:56 PM~9160065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey memo, you should think about starting some kind of magazine man, you take some clean ass pictures! Again, thanks for having us and great turnout!   :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Nov 5 2007, 08:57 PM~9163636
> *Hey memo, you should think about starting some kind of magazine man, you take some clean ass pictures! Again, thanks for having us and great turnout!     :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: THE CARS MADE THE PICTURES


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty'elite'_@Nov 5 2007, 07:19 PM~9162508
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> once again Bigg ups to TRAFFIC C.C.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 5 2007, 08:20 PM~9163216
> *:yes: IT WAS HOMIE, WE HAD A LIL UNDER 200 CARS THERE ABOUT 195 :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MUN2S (Oct 5, 2006)

it turned out firme.took some family and kick :biggrin: :biggrin: firme turn out we had a great time out there.took a few family and kicked it.








































































ed it.it was the right spot.


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUN2S_@Nov 6 2007, 08:09 PM~9171038
> *it turned out firme.took some family and kick :biggrin:  :biggrin: firme turn out we had a great time out there.took a few family and kicked it.
> 
> 
> ...


KEEP POSTIN THEM UP HOMIE


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

damm you had a good ass turn out!! next year homie,, we will be there, some shit came up and we couldnt roll out there this time..


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Nov 6 2007, 08:53 PM~9171381
> *damm you had a good ass turn out!! next year homie,, we will be there, some shit came up and we couldnt roll out there this time..
> *


THAT COOL HOMIE, WE'RE HOPING IT WILL ONLY GET BETTER FOR FUTURE YEARS


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Nov 6 2007, 08:59 PM~9171458
> *THAT COOL HOMIE, WE'RE HOPING IT WILL ONLY GET BETTER FOR FUTURE YEARS
> *


well by the looks of it youre gonna need a bigger spot for next year :biggrin: you gona be in san berdoo??


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Nov 6 2007, 09:01 PM~9171483
> *well by the looks of it youre gonna need a bigger spot for next year :biggrin: you gona be in san berdoo??
> *


 :happysad: HOPEFULLY


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Nov 6 2007, 08:53 PM~9171381
> *damm you had a good ass turn out!! next year homie,, we will be there, some shit came up and we couldnt roll out there this time..
> *



SLACKER.... :0 

WOULD OF BEEN COOL IFYOU MADE IT LUIS....NEXT YEAR....


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Nov 6 2007, 09:34 PM~9171825
> *
> SLACKER.... :0
> 
> ...


----------



## 69 impala (May 15, 2007)

Can't waite to get a date on that picnic homie. U know I'm there. Told the club to get ready because where hitting that shit. If not just me and the famliy one more time fuck it. :biggrin:


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey Traffic,

Check out some pictures that I posted on our website and click on slide show
http://www.antiquestyle.org/
Here are some........


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 69 impala_@Nov 7 2007, 12:55 PM~9176187
> *Can't waite to get a date on that picnic homie. U know I'm there. Told the club to get ready because where hitting that shit. If not just me and the famliy one more time fuck it. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANTIQUESTYLECC_@Nov 7 2007, 01:01 PM~9176250
> *Hey Traffic,
> 
> Check out some pictures that I posted on our website and click on slide show
> ...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Just got back in town today!! On behalf of Gangs To Grace CC we would like to thank you for the trophy.. We are honored and humbled to recieve such a special honor...

Thank You!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Nov 8 2007, 10:58 PM~9188154
> *Just got back in town today!!  On behalf of Gangs To Grace CC we would like to thank you for the trophy..  We are honored and humbled to recieve such a special honor...
> 
> Thank You!!
> ...


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

I HAVE A "TRAFFIC" PLAQUE 4 SALE BRATHAS!! INTERESTED GIVE ME A CALL! ADAM (626) 203-2235!!!!


----------

